# All-in-one cleaning kit makes it simple.



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I've never seen that at Rockler before. Pretty cool! Thanks.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This looks interesting. It is much better than simply standing the blades on edge in the driveway and spraying them with the cleaner. Nice review. Thanks for the post.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

thnaks for the review. I have been thinking baout getting something like this.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

cool, i've been looking at this for a LONG time now but never really had any reason to pick it up. after your review though and seeing some other people use it i think i might have to pick it up next time i am over at rockler!


----------



## Joero (Jun 25, 2008)

I just use oven cleaner.Does a great job with no damage.


----------

